# What do you think of my buckling?



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Looking to see what others think of my 5 month old buckling good and bad.
Thank you


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Locklyn said:


> Looking to see what others think of my 5 month old buckling good and bad.
> Thank you


Love his color  what a handsome boy you have!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

A very pretty boy! kinda hard to see under all that hair tho..Looks great to me!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

He's handsome!! If you could get better pictures of him, from the side, more level with him, and more straight on, then I would be able to critique him better. 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

It would also be really helpful if he was shaved....but even different pictures with his hackles down would be better. 😉😊


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

I know its starting to get cold here which is why I didn't shave. Maybe next year when I shave I can get better pictures. Thank you


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Locklyn said:


> I know its starting to get cold here which is why I didn't shave. Maybe next year when I shave I can get better pictures. Thank you


I completely understand!! 

Here's what I can tell from the pictures.

Pros:
Good blending through neck and shoulders
Strong pasterns
Good body depth
Nice body length

Cons:
Steep rump
Front legs placed a bit too far forward
Lacks brisket
Dips in chine? Hard to tell with all his fluff. 
Seems a bit more narrow than I'd prefer

Bonus:
Beautiful coloring and striking blue eyes! 🥰 

I can't quite decide if he has posty rear legs or not...in one picture they look great, but in the other they seem posty. 🤔

Overall, I think he looks like a very nice boy! I can't wait to see what he looks like when you shave him next year! 😁


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Looks like he toes out a little bit.


----------



## Locklyn (Jan 14, 2021)

Thank you for all the comments hoping next year will tell more as he grows.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

No problem! I actually really enjoy threads like this! 😁


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ew, it's a modern Nigerian. Just my opinion, used to own them when they were slender long legged dairy goats. These are almost bred back to pygmies. 
You guys do know that Adga put you in a trap right? In order to stay registered they have to have 8 inches for a milking machine and they made the bucks so short that they can never throw leggy daughters.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

goathiker said:


> Ew, it's a modern Nigerian. Just my opinion, used to own them when they were slender long legged dairy goats. These are almost bred back to pygmies.
> You guys do know that Adga put you in a trap right? In order to stay registered they have to have 8 inches for a milking machine and they made the bucks so short that they can never throw leggy daughters.


I know, I just can't stand the super stocky NDs (I don't think your boy looks too stocky Locklyn)!!! I really love (and prefer) the ultra dairy style Nigerians! Do you happen to have any pictures of your Nigerian Dwarfs?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Locklyn said:


> Looking to see what others think of my 5 month old buckling good and bad.
> Thank you


Cute little stinker! He looks great


----------

